# What's a decent cast for a 7' rod?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Pretty simple question. I've been pretty sick lately but was feeling better this morning and decided to test my casting abilities. I only surf fish about 4 days a year when I come down and slinging a 4oz pyramid is a lot different than slinging a Texas rig with my bass rod. I could only muster about 40-45 yards and all of them went about 15' to the right of where I was aiming. 

Advice, or is this ok for that rod?


----------



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

For surf fishing, I myself would use a longer rod. Most because it can send it out there alot farther. And if your going to do it with that rod then i would go out in the water a little bit to get it out there farther. -Nick


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

What line weight and brand are you using?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Joraca said:


> What line weight and brand are you using?



20lb Stren. I have thought about moving to a 30lb braid. Like I said, I don't fish the surf much, so another rod for 4 days of fishing probably isn't going to happen. 

I did get a couple 65 yard swings a little later and they are going closer to where I want them.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

You'll get the most distance from the 30# braid.

You'll get improvement if you put on 12 or 15# mono but you'll need a shock leader (for example, 10-15 ft of 30#) to avoid break-offs when casting.

I have a couple of 5500SS Penns with 7' Penn rods, 15# Ande. I think I can cast up to about 75 yds with a 2oz weight with them if there isn't wind. I think Trilene casts a little further on my set up, but that might depend on eye size and not be true for you.

Joraca


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

many years ago when I was just getting into distance casting, the first cast I ever measured was right at 50yards with a 7' rod and a1oz wieght. so for what you have you are doin good.


----------

